# المطلوب حساب معدل تأكل المعادن في السوائل الأيونية يدويا



## علي ممفتاح (8 أبريل 2012)

*طلب مني عمل modling وذلك لحساب معدل التأكل لأي معدن مثل كربونات الحديد أو الفولاذ في السوائل الأيونية ومقارنتها بالمحاليل الأخرى فمن منكم عندة معلومة عن هذا العمل الرجاء مساعدتي وبأسرع وقت ممكن وإن الله لايضيع أجر من أحسن عملا, وشكرا جزيلا. علما بأن موضوعي عن corrosion in ionic liquids 
والسلام عليكم*​​


----------

